# Bay Area Playdate Photos!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina and Kubrick are visiting CA right now, so what better excuse to have a Hav Forum playdate! There was a strong predominance of Black and White!!

Here are some photos from the day. Hopefully others who had their cameras can post their photos to this thread too (hint, hint) :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW!! Now that's a bunch of beautiful Havs!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That looks like they had so much FUN!!
How many havs were there? I can't tell if I'm counting them all, they are kinda in a big pile. haha


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, they weren't all in that photo  We had 17 humans and 13 Havs in all!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! 13! And they're ALL beautiful! Wish I was still there so I could have come! I bet you had a wonderful time...yes, more pictures, please!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, it looks like they had a blast! I want a playdate down here in the South SOOO badly! Thanks for sharing the sweet pics! What a fun time!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so jealous! It looks like a great time  I hope more of you post photos eventually- I see cameras in the photos!!!!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

How fun! I am jealous too!

Look forward to seeing more pictures! Is that some humping going on in the 3rd picture? Too bad Beamer missed it :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that would be so much fun!! It looks like the press corps was there, too!! LOL!! I think mine would be so excited to just have a fenced in area to run and play, but add all those dogs to do it with would be an added bonus!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful!!!! what fun.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JanB said:


> Look forward to seeing more pictures! Is that some humping going on in the 3rd picture? Too bad Beamer missed it :biggrin1:


ound: LOL that looks like it may be Kubrick giving Beamer a run for his money.. He is even sticking his tounge out like haha Beamer look what you are missing out on.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:Here are a couple more....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Run, Forest, Run.....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oooohhhhh what fun!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, what fun! 

Jane and Sally~ thanks for sharing with us. Great shots!

Everyone else who attended and has pix~ We're waiting... op2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Salsa can fly!!:whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - looks like such a good time. 

Sally, is that Comet in that first pic? He's a cutie - look at those eyes.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Awe - looks like such a good time.
> 
> Sally, is that Comet in that first pic? He's a cutie - look at those eyes.


No that is Roxie and Brutus.
:frusty:Oliver and Comet couldn't make it:frusty: 
PS-I think Comet might look good with a hair cut like that:brick:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, after I posted I started comparing and didn't think it was him.

Great pics! I think it is so sweet to see all these havs playing!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Maddie stole hearts of Benji and Kubrick*

While Scout was such a sweet romantic wooing MeMe, Benji and Kubrick were fighting over Maddie. Benji had no time for kisses or cuddles, he went straight for the "manly" conquest!:biggrin1: ....Benji has no business being in love with Maddie....she is his half-sister (Kristin's Lito is their father) :jaw: Beamer and Kubrick, I am rooting for you...

Enjoy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Kiss, Kiss*

Here are Brutus, Desi, Baba and Lizzie. I am not sure if it is Desi or Baba kissing Lizzie. Then you have Brutus kissing either Desi or Baba! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Havs are the best!!!

What other kind of dog could you get together with 12 others and have them all get along.

The world should head a Havanese.eace:!

I'm sooooo jealous. Maybe I just need a trip to the west.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyones Hav's look so picture perfect!! :becky:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics everyone! And why was beamer not invited to this little get together????? lloll

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A couple more for everyone!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Those pictures and videos are *great*! 17 HAVS!!!!! That is so great! My neighbors would all be dying to come over and watch them play. I have to say, my favorite photo is of all the humans all lined up with their cameras. Is that little Salsa right in the middle of everything? No fear! It's great seeing them all being able to play together like that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Other than a show, have you ever seen so many well groomed, full coated Havs together? What awesome photos and videos! I love that little Salsa is holding her own with all those adult Havs. I'm jealous. Leeann and I are gonna have our own show and tell real soon with other N.E. Havs. 

Leeann, lets PM and set a date after Mother's day.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Those pictures and videos are *great*! 17 HAVS!!!!! That is so great! My neighbors would all be dying to come over and watch them play. I have to say, my favorite photo is of all the humans all lined up with their cameras. Is that little Salsa right in the middle of everything? No fear! It's great seeing them all being able to play together like that.


Do you mean in this shot? I think it is Maddie.
Salsa was keeping up with everyone! She is a real sweet heart!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I just don't think I can stand it, so many gorgeous havs, so much kissing...it's just too much!  I love all these photos, what a fun day this must have been.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing everyone. Hav playdates are the best.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow- it was hav hook up with all the boys picking their gfs! Thanks for hte pics and the video!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Wow- it was hav hook up with all the boys picking their gfs! Thanks for hte pics and the video!


Yes and making secret plans ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- if you lean into the computer closely they are saying "let's make puppies and give Amanda one!"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwww! They wanted to surprise you Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sally- if you lean into the computer closely they are saying "let's make puppies and give Amanda one!"


Ahhhh, Scout's been neutered. But I guess he didn't get the memo on that one!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Scout DID NOT get the memo Jane. That boy was in love yesterday. And let me tell you, when he hugged MeMe he did not want to give her up...for a second I thought for sure he'd managed to tie with her. And Jane promised me she wouldn't contribute to teen pregnancy. Right...she just wants first dibs on a girl. So Amanda, you're second in line to this immaculate conception. LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scout was so adorable with MeMe and Maddie was a huge hit with everyone! I enjoyed meeting all the Bay Area forum members and seeing so many beautiful Havs all playing together. I never could have imagined so many dogs could come together and play so nicely! Larry had his camera there, but he's gone today and so is the camera! I'm hoping to get my hands on it later and share any nice pictures he got!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, it looks like you had a wonderful time!! Such beautiful Havs!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was a lot of fun, but I think I only took one picture in the beginning and then intended to take more later, but got caught up in visiting with everyone there. It was so nice to see so many of you that I haven't seen for a month or two, including Carolina!

Sally, that last shot that looks like whispering is adorable! Great capture.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Playdate @ Jane's*

Ah, great pics everyone! Can someone tell me what Cheryl's other Havs name is. There's Brutus and ? That's a great shot of Desi, Sally.

Actually, as a newbie, so I'm not going to know who's who when I post. But, it's going to take me a bit before I do. I'm the world's SLOWEST post-processor because I'm such a perfectionist. Martin says he'll show me how to batch process a bunch from RAW, so I can just do the basics and worry about the "pretty" stuff later. But seeing these makes me want to get some up quick.

Thanks again, Jane, for hosting! I had a great time and so did, Baba and Desi. I hope we can have another get together soon. If folks don't mind herding their Havs North to San Fran, I'd love to host a meet-up.

Patti, for folks at the playdate this is what Baba's coat looked like just Wednesday! He's posed here in a "Wait" command with a bone treat resting on his paw:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, Patti. I have a soft spot for your boys (and Jane's Lincoln, too). He's adorable, as always!

Cheryl's other Hav is Roxie.

Jane, I was remiss in thanking you for hosting!! I really appreciated you doing that, especially when you had so much going on in your house as it was. You are so generous and wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Baba wants equal time


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

1)Roxie 2) Salsa is so amazed her tail stands up :redface: 3) Maddie says "I'm telling"


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Thanks, Sally and Kimberly...*

Thank you, Kimberly, and thank you for posting these 2 of Baba, Sally.

I was actually going to post this other one of Baba that I just processed for Flickr as a faux commercial because it shows Baba's underbite and I'm always teasing him that he needs braces.

Here tis:

***

*Just Call 1-800-Dentist:*










*For your free consultation regarding that cute Havanese underbite. They'll tell you we don't put braces on Havanese, or any other dogs for that matter, but they may take your picture and use you in a commercial nevertheless.

Oh look, they already DID! SMILE, Baba, you're on TV!*

***

Woof,
Patti


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE this thread! It's awesome!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Patti - that dentist commercial is way too funny.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, great photos and videos everyone. I'm sorry that McKenna, Sedona and I couldn't make it. I love seeing everyone's photos! 

Sally, where were Oliver and Comet?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

You know what amazed me is that not only did the 13 havs get along beautifully, but all the hav owners are as nice as can be. It must be a prerequisite for being a hav parent!

I really enjoyed meeting all of you and Salsa had a blast. She was so tired that night! Love it!

Jane, thank you so much for hosting the playdate. That was very generous and thoughtful of you. I got such a kick out of watching Scout woo MeMe, whispering sweet nothings in her ear and gazing into her eyes adoringly.

Thanks to all who took pictures and especially Sally and Patti who took a gazillion shots. (I only managed to take one of Scout and MeMe).

Carolina, it was great to meet you, Kubrick and your mom & sister. What fun to have someone come 3000 miles to a Hav playdate!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Awww, great photos and videos everyone. I'm sorry that McKenna, Sedona and I couldn't make it. I love seeing everyone's photos!
> 
> Sally, where were Oliver and Comet?


Oliver and Comet couldn't make it :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

imamurph said:


> I LOVE this thread! It's awesome!
> 
> View attachment 9980


Diane, I agree completely.

That picture of Salsa's tail is too funny! How'd it do that????


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*Here is my contribution!*

We had a fabulous time yesterday meeting more wonderful Havanese owners in the area and their dogs. I quit taking pictures because Sally and Patti had these great cameras to go with their great photography skills so I let them capture all the moments.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a treat to see the fun had by all the havs at your playdate Jane! I got to see Lincoln too:kiss:

All the havs are so pretty!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, all the pictures came out great and I got a kick out of the Mimi and Scout courtship.  I am sorry I couldn't make it after all, hopefully next play date.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's so fun to see all these pictures! It just keeps getting better and better. Roxie's tail sticking straight up is a hoot, the sweet nothings whispers of Scout and Mimi, Baba's adorable face...there's just too many to mention and they are ALL wonderful! I love this thread! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, everyone!

I have to tell you all that Maddie is THE POPULAR GIRL! Benji and Kubrick both had a "thing" for her. Benji tried to hump her many a time, and Kubrick was french kissing her! Kubrick and Maddie did some RLH, and when she's stop to rest with her mouth open to pant, Kubrick would walk up and stick his tongue IN her mouth!! It was too funny!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Salsa's Mom said:


> You know what amazed me is that not only did the 13 havs get along beautifully, but all the hav owners are as nice as can be. It must be a prerequisite for being a hav parent!


Every time we have a playdate, we say the same thing. How can all these little furballs be together and get along so well. Well, this next playdate I think we are up to 25 - so it will be interesting to see the dynamics. And I agree, the humans are the nicest people.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I saw this picture once in a dirty magazine:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

irnfit said:


> And I agree, the humans are the nicest people.


That seems so true. I have met some of the nicest people ever since getting Teddy and getting my foot in the Hav world

These photos of the playdate are the best! I hope Kubrick is enjoying his vacation, Carolina:biggrin1:

I especially love the "whispering secrets" picture ,and the one of Maddie and Benji with Salsa watching cracks me up! These dogs are so comical, I love it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Diana said:


> That seems so true. I have met some of the nicest people ever since getting Teddy and getting my foot in the Hav world
> 
> These photos of the playdate are the best! *I hope Kubrick is enjoying his vacation, Carolina:biggrin1:*
> 
> I especially love the "whispering secrets" picture ,and the one of Maddie and Benji with Salsa watching cracks me up! These dogs are so comical, I love it!


Hope you are having a great trip! Looking forward to seeing your photos Carolina.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana said:


> I especially love the "whispering secrets" picture ,and the one of Maddie and Benji with Salsa watching cracks me up! These dogs are so comical, I love it!


Ditto!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maddie is the girl for Benji and Kubrick. Little Salsa wants to play with Maddie but the boys won't leave Maddie alone. :biggrin1:






Kubrick wants Maddie for himself. There is sweet Lincoln, cutie pie Roxy and spunky Salsa in the background and Lizzie sauntering in at the beginning.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

After checking Larry's camera I can see he decided to leave it to the professionals too! Here are a couple captures from the day.

These are Baba, Desi (love the haircut!) and Lincoln with his gorgeous hair lifting in the breeze.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

The pictures and videos on this thread are wonderful! I'm so glad there were some great photographers there that day. Maddie had a great time, even with all the amorous attention from Kubrick and Benji. I don't know what kind of pheromones Maddie has, but they ought to bottle it and sell it for breeding. Scout at least tried to kiss and caress MeMe first. But Benji was all for getting right down to it!:biggrin1: Kubrick tried some kissing first, but the battle between the boys over Maddie prevented much of that. Now MeMe, I can understand, but Maddie is fixed. Who knows what goes through these crazy Hav's minds!









Thanks again, Jane for the wonderful day! Debby is right in saying that Hav owners are the best! And Lina, it was great to meet you and darling Kubrick! That boy is as handsome as his pictures. Its good to see others with Havs with the same energy level as Maddie. What a whirlwind when they get together!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, it's Sunday and I haven't said it yet..."I LOVE this thread!"! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What great shots everyone! These havs are too good to be true!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

You guys look like you had soooo much fun!! I wish I could of been there, cursed work. Love the pictures!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just love those pictures. What fun!!
xxoox


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a great time meeting you all at the play date! Thank you so much, Jane, for hosting it! Kubrick had a blast with all the Havs and wooing Maddie to boot. I didn't really get that many pictures at all since I was having too much fun talking to you all. However, here are some of my favorites from that day. Hope you all enjoy them.

Poornima and Benji:









Kubrick loves Maddie as Scout looks on:









Flying high:









Maya Loves Lizzie (and Lizzie loves Maya):









Kubrick kisses Maddie as Benji gets busy, LOL:









Catch me if you can!









Me petting Salsa (she is ADORABLE!):









Oh and Poornima was nice enough to give Kubrick a little gift that he simply LOVES. Really, it's his favorite toy right now.  Here's a thank you shot for you, Poornima:










If you guys want to see any of these pictures larger, just go here:

http://flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157604651227923/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures! It looks like you had a fabulous time!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lina..

That picture of Maya and Lizzie is just beautiful..just soooo sweet! :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina-
I was waiting for your pictures! I saw you in that shot with your camera 
You took beautiful shots once again!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures Carolina. It was so nice to meet you and your family.
Thank you Jane!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

More pics- you guys are all so great for taking so many pics and sharing 

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pictures! I love the one of Maya and Lizzie - too cute!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful photos, Carolina! Just beautiful!

Your welcome, everyone - it was an incredibly fun event to host! We'll just have to do it again sometime! :wink:


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Playdate*

OMG, the humping photo posted by Ivy and Gryff is so funny!

I'm so sorry for the delay. Sally can attest that I've been having computer problems and have just bought an IMac, she bumped into me in the Apple store talking to the salesman! YAY! I hope to put up pics very soon.

Meanwhile you have fabulous ones here already.

I don't know if you saw one of these two already.

Cheryl & Roxie









Roxie's Closeup









I just realized they were in the same family!

More to follow.

Patti


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Talk about being jealous....I can't imagine getting together with a whole group of you wonderful people, then on top of that getting to see so many Havs at once!! With the price of gas, I doubt I'll be driving to CA or the East Coast anytime soon, so I'll just continue to enjoy your wonderful pictures and stories! Ahhhh....this really is Hav Heaven!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Patti, congrats on your new iMac! Those are wonderful photos of Cheryl and Roxie! Roxie was so cute - she'd go up to anyone who was crouched down and had a camera in hand


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! What great photos! It is so nice to see Cheryl and Roxie! Cheryl---I love your eyes.....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carolina - that's a beautiful photo of Poornima.

Patti - Fabulous pictures of Cheryl and Roxie. She's a sweetie for sure. 

And if I haven't said it lately, Kubrick is the Man! Such a gorgeous boy. I love his coloring.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Desi's First Kiss!*

Here's one more shot I'm calling 'Desi's First Kiss' I'm so sorry that I'm forgetting this little girl's name, but she was THE cutest EVER! Both she and her sister were!

I get so focused behind the lens that I don't always focus so well on names, so forgive me.










Patti


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patti, I LOVE that shot! That's Maya, I think, with Desi. Too cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, that's my daughter Maya and she adores all dogs. The girls were off on spring break and Jane graciously included them. What a great photo - thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Patti,

This photo is fantastic.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photo Patti! You will love your new MAC.
Lisa both Lauren and Maya are adorable and so sweet.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My eyes are tearing up at all the beautiful pictures posted here. What a lovely group of people and Havs!! The photo of "Desi's First Kiss" is adorable!!! 

Poornima, that is a great shot of you and Benji. You and Cheryl, both, look so happy! 

I've been to a gathering of 35 Havs and even more humans and it was awesome. I had my 12 yr. old at the time, with her best friend, and the girls were in heaven, just as yours must have been, Lisa. Helen was there with Oreo of course, and her daughter Isabella had a blast with all those puppies. It's so sweet.... kids and Havs. Can't beat that. 

As to some of those x-rated photos of Maddie and the boys. well....... I am shocked!!! :jaw: ound: ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, your pictures are lovely. I am so glad that Kubrick loved his gift. My babies are not much into toys, but they go crazy for that little soccer ball. 

Lisa's kids adore the furballs and they are so good with them. Great picture of Maya with Lizzie and Desi. 

Jane, thanks again for a great afternoon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics. All the pups are gorgeous.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*One more pic!*

Here's a shot of Rufus with his amazing blue eye!










Slowly but surely! I'm on this amazingly tight deadline, so I can only get to these one at a time!

xoxo
Patti

PS Here's a shot of Baba as Puss N Boots from Shrek that I snapped the other night:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love this thread! Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Patti you really have a great eye! That kiss pic is so sweet! Cheryl I love how Patti caught your eyes, so pretty! Of course I adore the picture of Rufus! You do such great work! Every picture is perfect!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think this is what's better known as HAV HEAVEN! Great pics of everyone and all the fun that was had!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Carolina, 

Your photos show so much joy and the spontaneity of the day! Thank you for sharing your beautiful pics! Love, love that first shot of Poornima holding Benji and the one of Maya squeezing Lizzie!

Patti


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patti, thanks so much! Coming from you, with your beautiful pictures, it means a lot.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Patti, Baba's picture last picture is awesome. I love his expression and adore Maya's picture with him too. 

Seeing yours, Sally's and Carolina's cameras, and your fantastic pictures, I am so tempted to buy one, especially to capture my black baby Benji. Carolina, my DH enjoyed your pictures very much. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I adore ALL of the pictures. Everyone is so talented when it comes to capturing our havs spirit. This play date must have been "the cats meow"ound:


----------

